# Invierno's Progress and Pics Thread



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

And as a sticky note to myself especially, last weekend I did a few mods all on one time: the turbo port/polish, the custom air "ram" induction, re gapped the plugs. I was also running on a little E85. All of this combined made a bit of a different for me. I can't attribute it to any one thing. 1st and 2nd gear feel about the same, but once 3000pms hit in 3rd gear, the car takes off and felt like the first day I got my car tuned from stock.

I've been talking with my tuner, and we're going to do the downpipe, exhaust, and water meth all at once hopefully, then re-dyno this baby. I want 200whp some day!


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

View attachment 145002
View attachment 145010
View attachment 145018
View attachment 145026
View attachment 145034
View attachment 145042
View attachment 145050
View attachment 145058
View attachment 145066
View attachment 145074
View attachment 145082
View attachment 145090
View attachment 145098
View attachment 145106


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

your getting crazy arent ya. Those look like bored and broke mods.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> your getting crazy arent ya. Those look like bored and broke mods.


That's a good way to put it. Thanks!


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's another bored and broke mod! (Thanks again for calling me broke and bored! I appreciate that!)

Silicone tubing! Yay! 

:3tens:

View attachment 145289
View attachment 145297


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, some LEDs! Behold:

View attachment 145306


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

I regret to inform anyone reading that my Cruze has decided to die.

I am very upset.

I was on the highway headed up the mountains for Mother's Day - perfect timing - and my car began to overheat. The needle would jump immediately to the full red/hot line, then jump back down to the middle (normal), then shoot back up to full high again. Everything would start lighting up on the DIC: Idle Engine, Overheated, AC Off, Service Traction Control, Change Engine Oil Soon, Service Stabilitrak, etc. I pulled over immediately to assess on the side of the road, and then to a gas station. I know I recently changed my coolant when I wrapped the turbo manifold, but haven't had any issues like this since then. No leaks, nothing. Perfect fill of Dexcool and water, even a little Redline Water Wetter to keep things cool...

I would wait 20min or so, let everything cool down, pop the coolant cap and let the pressure out, and it would seem like there was now no coolant in the system. I had some leftover Dexcool and distilled water in the trunk, so I would top it off and then get to driving again. 10min later, the whole thing would happen all over again. This happened maybe two more times, and then finally when I went to try turning the engine back on after about 45min of just sitting on the side of the road, the engine wouldn't crank.

Now the car was dead. Three sheets to the wind.

I made sure all electrical stuff was connected, made sure I had good voltage on the battery, but no matter what I did, the Cruze wouldn't start. A snow storm and 3 hours later, I had it towed to the nearest Chevrolet dealership. We'll see what they say in the morning. Meanwhile, I'm without a car to get to work or anything, so I'm incredibly stressed. 

Any thoughts on the overheating issue and then subsequent not-starting of the engine?

I read that the 2011 Cruze had a recall on the water pump that was causing a coolant leak. I'm hoping/wondering if that will be the same issue as mine so they can fix it quickly. Otherwise, I really hope whatever is wrong is covered under my warranty. I only have 46,000 miles on it, and I've never had a single issue with this car and I love it. I'm just really worried now.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Probably water pump.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Clausses said:


> Probably water pump.


Water pump will render the car unable to start?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Invierno said:


> Water pump will render the car unable to start?


No compression


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Invierno said:


> Water pump will render the car unable to start?


The water pump could cause the loss of coolant - but usually those leaks are not all that big and it is possible to keep up with them. It's not going to leak down in 10 minutes of driving.

The failure to start sounds like very bad news.


----------



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

I'd say blown head gasket, and it's leaking coolant back into a cylinder or 2. reason it wont crank is more then likely got a cylinder full of coolant.

water does not compress well, be extremely lucky if it hasn't hydro-locked.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Invierno said:


> I regret to inform anyone reading that my Cruze has decided to die.
> 
> I am very upset.
> 
> ...


Hi Invierno, 

I'm so sorry to hear about this! Were you able to hear anything from the dealership today regarding this? Let me know if you need any additional assistance with this by reaching out to me in a private message. Be sure to include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and the dealership your Cruze is at. Looking forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Tre-Cool said:


> I'd say blown head gasket, and it's leaking coolant back into a cylinder or 2. reason it wont crank is more then likely got a cylinder full of coolant.
> 
> water does not compress well, be extremely lucky if it hasn't hydro-locked.


Yea, they said it overheated so much that at the very least the heads are warped. They won't know much more until they start tearing the engine apart. I hope the block is fine, since it's iron, but the aluminum heads are probably toast and need to be replaced along with head gaskets, etc.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Invierno,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about this! Were you able to hear anything from the dealership today regarding this? Let me know if you need any additional assistance with this by reaching out to me in a private message. Be sure to include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and the dealership your Cruze is at. Looking forward to your updates!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Patsy for chiming in. The dealership so far has been great. They quickly diagnosed that my heads are probably warped and my car will be down for quite some time, at least this entire week. They said it will all be covered under my factory warranty and they even set me up with a rental (GM product) that I don't have to pay for. I am very grateful!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Invierno said:


> Thank you so much Patsy for chiming in. The dealership so far has been great. They quickly diagnosed that my heads are probably warped and my car will be down for quite some time, at least this entire week. They said it will all be covered under my factory warranty and they even set me up with a rental (GM product) that I don't have to pay for. I am very grateful!


You are so welcome, Invierno! Glad to hear the dealership has been taking care of you and your Cruze. I look forward to when you get her back, and continuing to enjoy her once again! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I 'd Comment but ya would not like me then ..But then again IDGAF ..
So like what did ya do to yer cruzen Dawg to maker Cry ?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

What are you driving in the mean time?


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

brian v said:


> I 'd Comment but ya would not like me then ..But then again IDGAF ..
> So like what did ya do to yer cruzen Dawg to maker Cry ?


I am really confused.



hificruzer226 said:


> What are you driving in the mean time?


2015 Malibu LTZ. Not a bad ride  Surprisingly though, it doesn't seem to have the same OOMPH as my Cruze, which I find interesting.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

*New Engine!*

Dealership called me with an update :grin:

*Looks I will be getting a brand new engine! *

I'm pretty excited and happy about it. Whoever said there most likely wouldn't be damage to our iron block...

I guess there was enough damage to warrant an entire engine replacement. He said GM approved it, and they will be ordering the engine and let me know when they get it all working again. I'll be in my rental for a bit longer. I don't mind the 2015 Malibu, I love Chevrolet, but I'm trying to see if they can swap me out with a Camaro tomorrow since I'll be in a rental for awhile.

I only had 46,000 miles, and they said, "well hey, now you can start over at 0!". Happy dance. :clap:


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Lucky guy... Just shows not all dealers check for tunes.. 

if it was me I would replace the clutch since its out.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> Lucky guy... Just shows not all dealers check for tunes..
> 
> 
> if it was me I would replace the clutch since its out.



Don't hate 


And why replace the clutch? I only have 46K on the car.


Besides, I wouldn't want to go OEM if I did replace the clutch, and I'm sure the dealer wouldn't be keen on putting in an aftermarket one for me. Nor do I have the cash or feel that it's a necessary upgrade since we make a tire scre


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Well all, finally got my Cruze back. Fresh brand new 0 miles on it engine, everything covered under the warranty :tututtongue4: :bowing: :wavetowel2:

Couldn't be happier with that smooth process.

HOWEVER, when I was in the rental Malibu LTZ, I kinda liked it. And I also wanted to play around with test driving the V6 manual Camaro, both within similar price tag and my budget...

The rental Malibu I had was just the NA 2.5l, and yet with a little E85 it felt like a beast going up the mountains here (one pass is 10,000ft above sea level). Maybe not a BEAST, but faster than my Cruze that struggles for life.

The Camaro V6 was decent, with a manual (I hate autos), but it was fairly bare bones, no leather, no MyLink interface, etc. I liked the power somewhat, but seemed to handle so-so. It makes something over 300hp, but only 274tq.
The Malibu turbo 2.0 however, makes 265hp and nearly 300tq!!! From a tiny 2.0. Who thought that .6l could make all that difference? At the wheel on a dyno, the Malibu is something like 220whp and 265wtq. That's more torque than my WRX ever made.

When I test drove the Malibu, man, I was smiling when I gunned it. A tiny bit of turbo lag, but then there is no shortage of power getting up the hill. I could feel the difference big time. Browsing the web, a simple tune on stock components (Trifecta, of all)


> "yield specific power increases of *+38 ft-lbs* and *+62 WHP* (Peak vs peak gains of *+38 ft-lbs* and *+66 WHP*) to a completely stock Chevrolet Malibu Turbo 2.0T MY2014."


So that's what, 303hp and 361tq. OUT OF A 2.0l 4 BANGER! Imagine what exhaust, intake, E85 or water/meth would do to that thing?!?! AHHHHH I almost bought it today, just need to think about it some more. Looks like a sleeper.

I digress, the Cruze is back and running fine, just now spoiled and want more power and a "nicer" car, if you will. It would take a lot to get our 1.4l to those kinds of numbers.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Invierno said:


> Well all, finally got my Cruze back. Fresh brand new 0 miles on it engine, everything covered under the warranty :tututtongue4: :bowing: :wavetowel2:
> 
> Couldn't be happier with that smooth process.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to point out that you added the wrong numbers together. That is approximately 330hp and 335lb/ft.

You can get the 2.0 turbo in a 2016 Camaro, if the body style floats your boat.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> Just wanted to point out that you added the wrong numbers together. That is approximately 330hp and 335lb/ft.
> 
> You can get the 2.0 turbo in a 2016 Camaro, if the body style floats your boat.


Yea, the numbers were off. This guy's base dyno was 213whp 265wqt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1iULgEd0NI

With just a tune, maybe 240whp and 300+wtq are not bad numbers at all. Some exhaust work, downpipe, you guys know the drill... could get the thing to 300whp. 

And no, I refuse to get a Camaro with a 2.0l turbo, despite how good this engine might be. I wanted the V6, but I'm glad I didn't get it... the Malibu is faster and more of a sleeper. Better off with the SS Camaro, I feel. My friend has a 2014 and it's fun to ride in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> I 'd Comment but ya would not like me then ..But then again IDGAF ..
> So like what did ya do to yer cruzen Dawg to maker Cry ?





Invierno said:


> I am really confused.


Brian has that effect.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Which dealership?


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

No Malibu for me, can't really afford it with being upside down on the Cruze, which really sucks. So now it's either make lots of additional payments to get the Cruze to what it's worth or just continue trying to reach 200whp, which seems somewhat of a pipe dream at this point.

Even with a brand new engine replaced at the SAME DEALERSHIP, they don't factor that into the value. And the idiot salesman tried telling me that there are a couple thousand dollars worth of body damage to my car. I choked and laughed so hard because I work in the insurance industry, I deal with car damages and accidents on a daily basis. I know my little dent in my hood is a few hundred dollar job at most.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

*Update*

Just a little update for anyone reading, and for my own self reference 


Found a really nice deal on a car locally that I'm itching to buy. I test drove it the other day, and even though we were stuck in traffic for the most part, this thing was a BEAST. It is one of my dream cars, so naturally I fell in love at first sight. Not a fan of red, but it's OK.

*2009 Cadillac CTS-V!!!!* Only has 37k miles, and the price is pretty stellar, considering what kind of vehicle we're talking about.





I don't like that this one is an automatic. But, I loved the suspension modes: Tour or Sport. And the tranny settings as well: comfort/tour and Sport.

When you turn on the sport options, this thing is INSANE and hugs the corners. And slamming the gas on the 6.2l supercharged basically detuned version of the LS9 the ZR1 is beyond anything I've experienced, besides my friend's Z06 with 1200whp.

That supercharger whine and the V8 grunt, in a LUXURY car with air conditioned seats, ahhhhhhhhhhh. I don't even want to do a single thing more to my Cruze after driving that thing. Yea, it's not brand new, but 556hp and 500+ tq is amazing for any of you who haven't experienced that. It makes you want to ditch the Cruze, that's for sure.

0-60 in 3.9 seconds with the auto, 1/4 mile times in the 12s.

We're working on a deal with the bank and the dealership right now...


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

*Goodbye Cruze! Goodbye CruzTalk*

Hey all, I regret to inform everyone who ever looked at this thread that my Cruze has gone to Cruze-heaven. I was and still am a little depressed. I bought it with like 7 miles. I planned to drive it into the ground. I've had it since Nov 2012. My very first "brand new car" I ever bought, with the new car smell, everything. Went through a lot with my Cruze. Lots of memories over the past nearly 4 years. And GM replaced my engine 100% brand new under warranty, so the engine itself really only has something like 17,000 miles on it.

*TLDR:* Total loss. Accident. Idiot on major highway here in Denver tried to change lanes over from left to right. I was in the right hand lane traveling straight, minding my own business. Idiot grinded alongside my driver's side of the vehicle, then swerved back into his left lane and headed straight, traveled on his merry way. Meanwhile, I was braking hard and trying to swerve out of the way to the right. In the process, I was pushed over into an off ramp exit lane, headed STRAIGHT towards a barrier/guardrail/divider thing. Thank the Lord I didn't head it head on, which I totally thought I was about to do. By the grace of God, I missed it just enough to the right and my rear left driver's side wheel hit it instead. I spun around about a 180* and ended up sideways on the highway exit ramp. Wheel and spring were on separate sides of the highway, completely destroyed. When I got out of the car, pissed off as h e l l, this other guy was nowhere to be found. No witnesses either, it happened so fast.












​




I will miss my Cruze severely. I really wanted to get another GM product too, but there just wasn't anything in the price range that fit what I was interested in. First, I wanted a diesel Colorado, but there were only 4 in the state and they were expensive, especially the 4WD ones. Then I wanted a Subaru WRX again, since I used to have one. Test drove a 2016, liked it a lot, but it was going to be over $30k easily. I even considered the 2016 Malibu Hybrid which claims to get 47mpg! However, also too expensive.

So I landed on a car I've been eyeing since its release: Ford Focus ST. Trust me, I NEVER thought I'd be a Ford guy, ever. I love GM, I just wish they made something like the Ford Focus ST. Where was our Cruze SS? A pipedream. So I got the Focus ST. Bang for your buck, nearly impossible to beat. I ended up getting a really good deal on a brand new one that they were trying to move off the lot because it had something like 50 miles whereas others had 7, 12, etc. So they dropped the price on it by nearly $2000. A regular Focus ST goes for around $25-28k. The ones I were looking at, "internet special", were around $22-23k. The only one they had left that was the cheapest was $20999. It was blue, and that wouldn't have been my first color choice, but I went for it. 









Hard to beat that kind of performance for the price. 252hp and 270tq. Tons of aftermarket for this, can easily get up to 300whp if I wanted. Not a big fan of high HP FWD cars with torque steer, but the Focus tries to eliminate some of it with their Torque Vectoring.

Again, never ever ever saw myself behind the wheel of a Ford. Kinda weird. And GM has a much better 100k warranty whereas Ford has a 36k warranty.

Anyways, I had fun with you guys and this forum. I'll miss the fantasizing of making my Cruze fast. And I'll certainly miss the MPG. Oh well.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Invierno said:


> Hey all, I regret to inform everyone who ever looked at this thread that my Cruze has gone to Cruze-heaven. I was and still am a little depressed. I bought it with like 7 miles. I planned to drive it into the ground. I've had it since Nov 2012. My very first "brand new car" I ever bought, with the new car smell, everything. Went through a lot with my Cruze. Lots of memories over the past nearly 4 years. And GM replaced my engine 100% brand new under warranty, so the engine itself really only has something like 17,000 miles on it.
> 
> *TLDR:* Total loss. Accident. Idiot on major highway here in Denver tried to change lanes over from left to right. I was in the right hand lane traveling straight, minding my own business. Idiot grinded alongside my driver's side of the vehicle, then swerved back into his left lane and headed straight, traveled on his merry way. Meanwhile, I was braking hard and trying to swerve out of the way to the right. In the process, I was pushed over into an off ramp exit lane, headed STRAIGHT towards a barrier/guardrail/divider thing. Thank the Lord I didn't head it head on, which I totally thought I was about to do. By the grace of God, I missed it just enough to the right and my rear left driver's side wheel hit it instead. I spun around about a 180* and ended up sideways on the highway exit ramp. Wheel and spring were on separate sides of the highway, completely destroyed. When I got out of the car, pissed off as h e l l, this other guy was nowhere to be found. No witnesses either, it happened so fast.
> 
> ...


Glad you survived the crash unharmed!! Too bad the Cruze didn't...just cuz you crossed to the dark side of Ford, doesn't mean you have to leave us...I'm sure people wouldn't mind seeing you mod your Focus ST, we've got a few other "used to be cruzers" still on here that tell us about their current cars, so feel free to keep us updated!! :th_salute:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad you were able to secretly get the car you wanted  

There is a members other cars section to post a build thread if you like. I got my other car in that section actually.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Man that really sucks! Glad you got out of that OK. So you never did catch the ******* who hit you?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! Glad to see you made it out ok. The Cruze did its job of keeping you alive to tell the story, so kudos for that!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Invierno said:


> Hey all, I regret to inform everyone who ever looked at this thread that my Cruze has gone to Cruze-heaven. I was and still am a little depressed. I bought it with like 7 miles. I planned to drive it into the ground. I've had it since Nov 2012. My very first "brand new car" I ever bought, with the new car smell, everything. Went through a lot with my Cruze. Lots of memories over the past nearly 4 years. And GM replaced my engine 100% brand new under warranty, so the engine itself really only has something like 17,000 miles on it.
> 
> *TLDR:* Total loss. Accident. Idiot on major highway here in Denver tried to change lanes over from left to right. I was in the right hand lane traveling straight, minding my own business. Idiot grinded alongside my driver's side of the vehicle, then swerved back into his left lane and headed straight, traveled on his merry way. Meanwhile, I was braking hard and trying to swerve out of the way to the right. In the process, I was pushed over into an off ramp exit lane, headed STRAIGHT towards a barrier/guardrail/divider thing. Thank the Lord I didn't head it head on, which I totally thought I was about to do. By the grace of God, I missed it just enough to the right and my rear left driver's side wheel hit it instead. I spun around about a 180* and ended up sideways on the highway exit ramp. Wheel and spring were on separate sides of the highway, completely destroyed. When I got out of the car, pissed off as h e l l, this other guy was nowhere to be found. No witnesses either, it happened so fast.
> 
> ...


Nice Focus and glad you were okay that looked nasty. If the focus st was around when I bought my cruze I may of been driving one today who knows. I like them personally.


----------

